# Best HGH Brand right now? Riptropin vs Hygetropin



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Was looking into HGH for a shoulder injury [thread i posted earlier today]

So was just wondering which HGH brand is the best right now, with dosing & quality etc?

Have tried Kigtropin in the past and it was the 1st time i had tried HGH so tbh i didnt see any difference or notice anything, maybe due to the fact the effects of HGH are subtle? But i was running it as i just had ankle surgery in march and wanted to help things along. TBH i did feel tingles in my hands and my spine [i think] which i have read are sides of HGH, so maybe it wasn't bunk as a lot of rumors are about regarding kig quality and dosing.

Right now i have the option of a few brand of HGH, but if it came down to Rips or Hyges, which one would ukmers choose?

all advice welcome and appreciated


----------



## zak1990 (Oct 12, 2010)

hyge


----------



## J.Smith (Jul 7, 2011)

Hyge are good...but so are rips.

Both test high consistently...rips often more so.

cheapest id go with


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Hyge every time


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 29, 2007)

Which version of the hyge?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Baywatch said:


> Which version of the hyge?


When away from home I use Dr Lins (I use pharma when at home)


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 29, 2007)

Dr Lins are good, they are the only version of the hyge that I rate/Trust

What pharma grade hgh do you use? Im using Genotorpin 12mg pens at the moment which im happy with

Was using Simplexx pens but was a bit suspicious about them

What do you think about the serostim that has flooded the UK market at the moment, loose powder in the vial.. 100% counterfeit IMO.


----------



## thoon (Apr 4, 2010)

Hyge every time for me but not tried Rips for a fair wile so cant judge fairly ..

serostim i believe to be fakes have a few experienced GH friends who have run these when they first come out on the UK market had no GH sides ...

Later kits guys are holding water not sure if the makers have twigged on and added ghrp or similar in to the vials


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Baywatch said:


> Dr Lins are good, they are the only version of the hyge that I rate/Trust
> 
> What pharma grade hgh do you use? Im using Genotorpin 12mg pens at the moment which im happy with
> 
> ...


i use the same Geno pens mate i prefer these to simplexx, the serostim as what i have seen is fake in my opinion.


----------



## Whocares449 (Sep 23, 2012)

An trying kigtropin just now for a shoulder injury myself and was looking for advice on how to do it,I'm currently taking 2iu in the morning and 2iu at night,should I change or up this and is there anywhere I can order hgh myself?

Cheers


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Hyge here too. Tried changing brands once before......never again! ha


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

On Hyges ATM, the original type, I'd choose these over anything other than pharma.


----------



## edgey (Feb 7, 2009)

Whocares449 said:


> An trying kigtropin just now for a shoulder injury myself and was looking for advice on how to do it,I'm currently taking 2iu in the morning and 2iu at night,should I change or up this and is there anywhere I can order hgh myself?
> 
> Cheers


doin it that way is fine mate an probably best with havin an injury.


----------



## haza (Nov 19, 2010)

I rate rips, but have just received hyge dr Lin to test


----------



## jdee1234 (Nov 24, 2012)

how did the dr.lin hygetropin.cn test out bro im on these right now also


----------



## sitries (Feb 28, 2009)

problem with using any not pharma like hyge, rips or kigs is how do you ever really know what ur getting is real??

Any1 heard of omnitope 30iu pens (pharma)?? and if so what are they like???


----------



## ethan2009 (Feb 24, 2011)

Are the original hyge just as good as any of the other hyge range?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

ethan2009 said:


> Are the original hyge just as good as any of the other hyge range?


Yes but there are only two legit types

Original Hyge these have a pinwheel on the lid no scratch code on the box and come in 200ius

Dr Lins Hyge these have a DNA/Tribal design on the lid these come in yellow lids(100iu) and green lids (200ius)

All other types like brown top Hyge are fake


----------

